# We're thinking about not getting a car seat. Is this crazy?



## escher (May 3, 2004)

I definitely know that a car seat is generally something that everyone needs, and until this week we hadn't questioned the idea that we would need one too. However, we can't figure out when we would ever use it.

We don't have a car. We live in a city where we can walk most places (work, stores, parks, friends' houses, etc.). We frequently take the bus or the subway, but we almost never take a cab. My in-laws live only about a mile away from us, and they're planning to purchase a car seat for one of their cars which they will leave installed all the time. We do ride in their car or borrow their car sometimes, and we'll probably continue to do that once the baby arrives. We could easily borrow the car seat from them if we had a planned outing in some other car, although it seems like that is unlikely to happen very often since virtually all of our friends use public transportation too.

My worry had been about a medical emergency, but my wife pointed out that in a true emergency we're unlikely to take the time to install a car seat in a cab or a zipcar--we would either call an ambulance or my in-laws or hop in a cab with the babe in our arms. If it was less of an emergency (i.e. a sick child's doctor appointment) we would probably use my in-law's car regardless of if we had our own car seat or not.

Are we missing something here? We may well be--this will be our first child. What else should we be considering? Does it sound to you like we need a car seat?

Thank you!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is that a couple people I know that called ambulances for emergencies had to have a car seat for the ambulance.

Otherwise it is better to wear the baby in a bus than use a stroller.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

If you don't have a car, then there is not much point to buying a car seat. I guess that would be like buying gas for a car you don't have. Plus, since your in-laws are buying a seat for their car, if something did happen where you travelled or something, I guess you could perhaps borrow it.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ambulances generally have car seats of their own.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I say wait at this point. If you ever decide yes you need one you can get one later. : )


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisa1970*
> 
> Ambulances generally have car seats of their own.


IDK happened to two people...


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I would skip a carseat in this case.
Even in the instance of needing an ambulance, this family would only have a seat if they were at home, otherwise they would be out on public transit and have to say they would need to run back home!
Plus if they live in an area with such buses and subways I'm sure the emt are use to people not having carseats.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think you probably don't need a carseat. I'll also disclaim that I'm a bit more carseat-oriented than most people. However, I would buy a $40 Cosco Scenera, which should fit from birth to about age 3, and keep it at your house. It is unlikely that you'll be faced with an emergency where you'll need a seat, but if you do you're not going to want to go shopping right then and inlaws might be out of town for the weekend of whatever. I think $40 for a three-year "insurance policy" is a reasonable investment.


----------



## EmilyZ25 (Mar 22, 2010)

It doesn't sound to me like you need one, but I have heard of a few cases in which the hospital would not release the family after the birth until they proved that they had a car seat. might want to double check with your hospital about that. I guess you can just borrow the in-law's for that situation though...


----------



## escher (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, everyone. You've raised some useful things for us to consider.

In case it is useful to anyone else, I checked with my local rescue squad, and they told me that it is now required by the U.S. Department of Transportation that all ambulances and medic units carry child safety seats. So if you're in the U.S., you should be ok in an ambulance without your own car seat. I'm glad that's the law now!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

How are you planning on getting home from the hospital (provided your are birthing in one)? As a PP stated many hospitals require a car seat for dismissal tho I assume there are exceptions. If your IL's are driving you home and already have the car seat properly installed in their car then I think you are all set. If you find you need one later you could buy one later.


----------



## escher (May 3, 2004)

Good question. We're planning a home birth, but if we and up transferring my in-laws would bring us home, so we could use their car seat. Thanks for thinking of that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> How are you planning on getting home from the hospital (provided your are birthing in one)? As a PP stated many hospitals require a car seat for dismissal tho I assume there are exceptions. If your IL's are driving you home and already have the car seat properly installed in their car then I think you are all set. If you find you need one later you could buy one later.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

My vote is don't get one. I don't drive and have three car seats for two kids. They take up so much space and are very rarely used. One I had to have to leave the hospital, another my mom bought for my dd and I think my sister sent me the third, I don't really remember since I just walk everywhere or take the bus... I used them both for about a week straight when grandparents were visiting but other than that they collect dust!


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

"almost" never take a cab is not the same a "never" . just buy a cheap one


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alenushka*
> 
> "almost" never take a cab is not the same a "never" . just buy a cheap one


Why? She could just borrow her IL's.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Not infant seats, at least not where I am.

Ambulances here have seats that are attached to the wall. They are facing backwards, but completely upright, and they're for kids who can sit on their own.

I didn't have a car when my child was younger, and made a number of ER trips during his first years. None of them were ambulance worthy (e.g. a fever of 105.4 after Tylenol, bumping head and passing out from crying but Dr. wanted him checked out, croup). None of them were such an emergency that I couldn't wait to buckle in a carseat. However, in all those cases, I certainly wanted to be there within 1/2 an hour, so walking to the inlaws, or calling and waking them up, or waiting for them to come back from the grocery store etc . . . wouldn't have been an option.

I'd buy a seat. If I really couldn't afford that, I'd have my inlaws get an infant seat with a base, keep the base installed in their car, but have the infant seat with my child (e.g. at my house when he's there, travelling back and forth) so I could use it in an emergency.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds silly to buy one, to me, especially since you can always borrow your inlaws when you need it. I'm going to guess that if you live in a big city, you probably have a smaller home, so finding a place to store a carseat could be a pain.


----------



## escher (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PenelopeJune*
> 
> I'm going to guess that if you live in a big city, you probably have a smaller home, so finding a place to store a carseat could be a pain.


You're absolutely right--the main reason we would not get a car seat would be because we didn't want to store it in our tiny apartment if we weren't really going to use it. Thanks for clarifying that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Momily*
> 
> Ambulances here have seats that are attached to the wall. They are facing backwards, but completely upright, and they're for kids who can sit on their own.
> 
> I didn't have a car when my child was younger, and made a number of ER trips during his first years. None of them were ambulance worthy (e.g. a fever of 105.4 after Tylenol, bumping head and passing out from crying but Dr. wanted him checked out, croup). None of them were such an emergency that I couldn't wait to buckle in a carseat. However, in all those cases, I certainly wanted to be there within 1/2 an hour, so walking to the inlaws, or calling and waking them up, or waiting for them to come back from the grocery store etc . . . wouldn't have been an option.


Thanks for sharing your experience. It's useful to hear. So in those cases where you were heading to the ER but not taking an ambulance, did you strap the car seat into a cab? And then did you carry the car seat along with your child when you arrived at the ER? I'm just trying to picture how it is done.

The ambulance thing seems trickier to me, since even if we have a car seat at our apartment, our child could have an emergency away from home in which case we would have to rely on whatever the ambulance had anyway. I don't know. Hopefully we never have to ride in an ambulance with our child, although obviously I want to be as prepared as reasonably possible.

Thanks, everyone, for sharing your experience and ideas!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

So it sounds like you will have access to a car seat, even if you don't store it at your house?

If the child is injured, the ambulance will transport. But they don't take guests so in the event of an injury to an adult in your hospital, they wouldn't let you both hop in generally. And certainly not restrained.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Get one, just in case.


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

You will essentially have a car seat, it will just be stored a mile away in your in-laws car. I don't see a need for a second.

Tjej


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

I do not have a car seat. I live in the city and don't use a car.


----------



## hippiemombian (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldn't get a car seat. You don't have a car and use public transportation. I don't live in a big city nor have I ever been in one, so forgive me if this sounds ignorant, but are you required to have a car seat in a cab? I guess I haven't seen many pictures of women carrying child seats in the streets of NYC or loading them in and out of cabs. There are so many "what-if" questions here. I live in a small apartment with next to no storage, I would not choose to keep something lying around for "what-if" situations. If it was life or death then the paramedics are going to strap the baby to the stretcher to work on them on the way to the hospital. Everything else, IMO, can either wait the 10 minutes for the in-laws to get there or just take a cab or whatever.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjej*
> 
> You will essentially have a car seat, it will just be stored a mile away in your in-laws car. I don't see a need for a second.
> 
> Tjej


I agree with this, but also, if you decide you might want one to store at your house, there are always second-hand car seats around for free or cheap once you start moving in babies' social circles. I know lots of people say you should never use a used car seat, but for very rare or occasional use, I don't see the point of buying new.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aikigypsy*
> 
> I agree with this, but also, if you decide you might want one to store at your house, there are always second-hand car seats around for free or cheap once you start moving in babies' social circles. I know lots of people say you should never use a used car seat, but for very rare or occasional use, I don't see the point of buying new.


I disagree with this completely. There's no point to having a car seat if it is not a safe car seat. If you get in an accident, having a safe car seat vs. an unsafe car seat could mean the difference between life and death. And no one can be guaranteed that they will not get in an accident, even if they are the safest driver in the world and only drive a few miles a month. A new car seat takes up no more room than a used one. A new one can cost as little as $45 (less if on sale!). A used one may have been treated well, or it may have been repeatedly checked as baggage, straps washed in the machine with bleach (or, well, without bleach, since washing them in the machine is damaging enough...), etc.

Buying a used one for $10 will save you $35... less than a $1 per month if the seat lasts your kid 3 years. Why choose to risk your kid's safety over $1 per month?

I say skip the seat for now since you essentially have one so nearby at your in-laws'.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

If your baby is very sick and you need to cab it to your ped's office ... wouldn't you want to have a car seat? Cab drivers are insane in the city. Buy something cheap and put it in the back of a closet.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subhuti*
> 
> If your baby is very sick and you need to cab it to your ped's office ... wouldn't you want to have a car seat? Cab drivers are insane in the city. Buy something cheap and put it in the back of a closet.


Usually when you need to get in to see you ped same day they squeeze you in at least a few hours into their day. The OP could get the seat from her parents by then if she needs it.


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

We live in a city too, don't have a car, and we have a car seat. Well, it's in storage now and DD now uses a booster. There are times when we need it: we couldn't leave the hospital (DD was born in a hospital) without one. My parents bought it at Costco, I believe, but it was safe and is still in good condition. Are you in NYC? If so, PM me and we'll give it to you.

Although we don't have a car, we rent cars from time to time to travel to the mountains or out of state, and it has gotten good use. FYI, as it now stands in NYC, cabs and cars for hire don't require car seats...they only require that the child be restrained (either in seatbelt on parent's lap, seatbelt if under 12, or sling/carrier on parent's lap. I rode in a police car with DD in a Bjorn on my lap (our apartment was broken into and the police took me down to the police station to report).

I just think it is good policy to have a car seat for whatever crops up. Again, I have a car seat that I'd like to give away. If you're in my town, PM me!


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

I think it is important to remember that even though cabs don't require the use of car seats, they are not any safer than any other vehicle. Legal does not mean safe, an unrestrained child in a cab is at the same (high) risk as an unrestrained child in a personal vehicle.

OP- if you hare certain that you would *always* have access to your ILs carseat, I wouldn't buy one. But, if they are on a day trip out of the city, will they leave the seat at your house? What if you can't get in touch with them and need to get somewhere in a hurry? If it were me, I think the what-ifs would compel me to have a seat, and be sure I was confident installing it.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I would absolutely get one, just for in case you need it.

We went without a car for much of the first two years of our daughter's life. In that two years we needed to have a car seat several times. Once I managed to seriously cut my finger with a kitchen knife, requiring stitches. We had to call a cab, and my daughter needed to come with me to the ER because she was a young breastfeeding infant. Around here the cabs do not have car seats, and there is no way I'd risk driving across town with an infant unrestrained in a cab!

Another time my husband got quite ill and needed to go to the ER (we thought it might be his appendix. We got a friend to drive us this time, but without a car seat I would have had to send my husband alone and in severe pain, and I would have hated to do that.

Other times we caught a ride with a friend to an activity. It did not happen often, but it was nice when it did, and our car seat came in handy then.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I really appreciate this discussion as my sister is in a similar situation. She lives in a major city, downtown, does not own a car, and neither she nor her DH drives. They're expecting twins and planning a hospital birth.

FWIW, they were told by the hospital that they could leave with the babies in a stroller if they don't have a car. Apparently a bus runs right there that could take them home, and that seems to be the current plan - to wear the babies on the bus.

They do take cabs a little more often, but she seems to think that could be given up, if necessary. Still, in the frigid cold or for emergencies, it seems well worth the ability to ride in a cab.

The only thing I haven't seen mentioned here is travel to other places were cars are necessary. I assume, in the OP's case, that borrowing the seat from the in-laws would be the easiest thing to do. For my sister, I'm thinking that may be a primary reason to have seats, though they may get off just fine not having any until they decide to travel.

It really is very strange, coming from a very large, very NON-pedestrian city, to think of surviving without a car seat in one's possession! But, clearly, it can be done!

(And I'm headed to visit my sister in a couple of days, where we'll more or less get a dry run for her of the city with a baby on foot - only she'll end up with two babies!)


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjej*
> 
> You will essentially have a car seat, it will just be stored a mile away in your in-laws car. I don't see a need for a second.
> 
> Tjej


Which is terrific if the in-laws are always available. There are situations where the OP may have to get somewhere in a hurry (but not ambulance-type hurry), but the ILs are out of town for the day or otherwise unreachable.

I still think a $40 Cosco Scenera is a worthwhile investment, though I do understand the inconvenience of having to store it.


----------



## homew/two (Nov 6, 2009)

Either you or in-laws buys a car seat, keep base in their car and keep seat in your closet. (unless in-laws might use it without your babe!)


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

They only 'have' a car seat if the in-laws are home or available when the seat is needed. That will not necessarily be true especially in emergent situations. An appropriate restraint should always be used, even in a taxi. Kids who are unrestrained get just as killed in a taxi as they do in a private vehicle, in the event of an accident.

You do travel in cars, if rarely. I urge you to spend the 50 dollars that will keep your child protected for the next three or so years in the event of an emergency.


----------



## tessioa9 (Jun 16, 2011)

No car, then you don't need a car seat. Since they both go together, the seat without the car doesn't really make sense and its not economical either.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessioa9*
> 
> No car, then you don't need a car seat. Since they both go together, the seat without the car doesn't really make sense and its not economical either.


I disagree. If you can be certain that you will never, ever need to be in a car in the next five years then sure, getting a car seat doesn't make sense. But if you ever need to take a cab, of you ever need a ride somewhere, if you ever take a trip with someone then I think it is wise to have a seat handy. You can get a decent seat for not too much money and store it in a closet. There is no harm in being prepared, and there is potentially harm in not having a safe and legal way to transport your child by car should the need suddenly come up.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessioa9*
> 
> No car, then you don't need a car seat. Since they both go together, the seat without the car doesn't really make sense and its not economical either.


This is not an accurate assessment. The OP does ride in cars. She just doesn't own one. And a 50 dollar seat that can be used for at least three years is very economical.


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatherB*
> 
> I really appreciate this discussion as my sister is in a similar situation. She lives in a major city, downtown, does not own a car, and neither she nor her DH drives. They're expecting twins and planning a hospital birth.
> 
> FWIW, they were told by the hospital that they could leave with the babies in a stroller if they don't have a car. Apparently a bus runs right there that could take them home, and that seems to be the current plan - to wear the babies on the bus.


I live in a large city and don't own a car--and this was my original plan. A kind friend brought us an infant seat her son had grown out of while we were still in the hospital, and another friend loaned us a car to get home. I could not have managed the bus trip at 48 hours post partum. My advice to your sister would be to see if she can at least get a couple of borrowed seats for the first week. We had ped appointments at 3 days and 1 week plus a LC appointment some time in the first week; I think by the one week appointment I was physically able to manage public transit commutes but before that the car was really, really useful. It's the only time I've ever really needed a car to get around in this city.


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

I am a lover of car seats in my life bcause I'm a lover of cars.

However, I have lived in a city large enough that my car was often parked half a mile away from my home. Public transportation is harder immediately post partum, but your midwife will come to your house for the early visits, yes? Your parents are planning to be in town in that same time frame, I hope.

Not everyone rushes to the doctor or er just because they have a baby. In the 8 years I have been a parent, we have made a single (unwarrented) trip to the er. I cut my hand and could not have driven myself anyway, and yes, my mom drove us and controlled the kids while I was seen.

I wouldn't worry about it too much if you have easy access to you folk's car. If you get a month in and decide you would like one more than is convenient to borrow, you can always buy one.


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

I was thinking about it more last night. A car seat is only as safe as its installation, right? If someone had a carseat for emergencies only, what is to say they will have any skill at installing it? I know I would have trouble installing an unfamiliar carseat in an emergency situation.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

While it is true that a seat must be installed correctly to be effective, it is not logical or correct to conclude there is no point to owning one if the seat will be used rarely.

The most sensible, cost-effective, and reasonable thing the OP can do is purchase a Cosco Scenera 40RF, to keep in her OWN home, not someone else's, familiarize herself with the seat, and the two different methods of installing it, and to practice both those methods of installation in a vehicle when she gets the opportunity. Then, as with every parent who has a child, she is charged with keeping her head about her and using the seat correctly should the situation arise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraf*
> 
> I was thinking about it more last night. A car seat is only as safe as its installation, right? If someone had a carseat for emergencies only, what is to say they will have any skill at installing it? I know I would have trouble installing an unfamiliar carseat in an emergency situation.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

I would get a Costco Scenera. It is $40 or under if on sale. JUST IN CASE.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't think it's a matter of cost here. I think it's NYC and it's a matter of storage, literally. 500 square foot apartment is fairly common. Car seats take up a TON of space, truly.

So, with your inlaws having one, I would say just go with that, personally. How far away are they? If they're walking distance, then it's definitely fine. If you find you need another because you're doing more trips, you can stop by a babies r us or a target or a kmart pretty easily from any of the five boroughs or online.

You will likely just take cabs less when the child is in tow, in my experience. Pedatricians here can't be just shown up at, honestly. Even very responsive ones, if it's not ER-worthy, you're going to have 2-8 hours before even a same day appointment. You can plan to subway, walk, or get in-laws to drive you by then.

I live in NYC, two kids, and I now have 2 carseats--radian 65 and ride safer travel vest. The radian is $$$ and god-awful heavy, but I don't have in-laws with carseats and we use zipcars somewhat often. It works from very little (not ideal for newborns, but apparently it can be done) to 65 pounds. It folds up, meaning that it fits under the crib/toddler bed, which was a big plus for us. You're not going to carry it around "in case" of cabs though. As I said, it's HEAVY. When the kid is bigger, the travel vest rocks. It's for 30 lbs and up I think, basically a vest version of a booster seat. I have carried it around for just in case.

The only times we had to go to an ER or urgent care, we walked. So do consider that as well. How far are you from a hospital? And it's not especially likely that you'll have to go there, from home, and need a carseat. They are used to parents not having them in NYC I have to assume. Actually, the one family I know who went in an ambulance, they had something for the small child to ride in.

I would say no, you don't need a car seat. I would not go buy a big seat like the Scenara, personally. I'd buy something that folds (the two radians are the only ones I know that do) if you feel you need one personally and I'm correct that the $ is not the issue, the storing of a big, weirdly shaped object is. And they work to 65 or 80 pounds depending on the model, so I imagine it's pretty much for the entire carseat/booster seat age.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh dear, NO the RADIAN will NOT get you through booster age. I hope you see this, pp, because it's really important. That 80 lb rating is inflated. Seats are also outgrown by height and the Radian is usually outgrown around 6 or so. Boosters are needed until a child is 4 foot 9 inches, which is the size of a 50th percentile 11 year old.

I like the Radian but I would not recommend it for the OP. To many installation works to trust it for a wide range of potential vehicles. The Cosco Scenera is fairly compact, and can't fir under or behind things.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you have a friend, sister, co worker, neighbor, or anyone that might call you and ask if you want to go somewhere with them? Lunch, shopping, errands, movies, ect? I wouldn't want to not be able to go somewhere with someone because I didnt have a careseat. There have been times when a friend was over and we wanted to go do something but DH had the carseat in his car and I couldnt go. Now I have two.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

I completely agree with EviesMom. Unless the OP is personally being kept awake at night with far-fetched what-ifs, it is not necessary to purchase a carseat in OP's situation.

I have three children, and have never had a pediatrician work us in within a half hour! I imagine that is even less likely in a city.

OP's parents have a carseat in their car, and it seems that they are reasonably accessible.

And I also agree that carseats are bulky - they take up a lot of space! Unless you have a surplus of space, or perhaps an oversized walk-in type of closet, storing a carseat in an apartment would be a hassle.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> Oh dear, NO the RADIAN will NOT get you through booster age. I hope you see this, pp, because it's really important. That 80 lb rating is inflated. Seats are also outgrown by height and the Radian is usually outgrown around 6 or so. Boosters are needed until a child is 4 foot 9 inches, which is the size of a 50th percentile 11 year old.
> 
> I like the Radian but I would not recommend it for the OP. To many installation works to trust it for a wide range of potential vehicles. The Cosco Scenera is fairly compact, and can't fir under or behind things.


Apparently you love the scenera. I've never seen one other than in the store, so I don't really know anything about it except that it's cheap.

Radian works in taxis and all rental cars or relatives cars I've used. Also works on planes. Don't worry about me with "it won't get you to booster age" because I switch to a vest as soon as the kid hits the minimums for it, as do about 20% of the people I know without our own cars in NYC. The rest do backless boosters, which I imagine you hate more. I might point out that I paid for a radian BECAUSE it folds to store. And because it fits into a stroller (without a child in it) to be rolled to the zipcar garage. The issues and the values are really different here than in suburbia.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

As a technician I 'love' the Scenera because it's inexpensive (great for giveaway programs and families on a budget), relatively easy to use, fits newborns, has a 40 lb rear facing limit, installs well in almost all cars. I also own multiple Radians and I have seen many instances of complete vehicle incompatibility, including those with parents who thought the seat was installed perfectly. Also, with a few rare exceptions, it is incompatible rear facing on airplanes (Great for forward facing though!)

I also own a vest. I can't imagine why you would say I hate backless boosters, because I don't, but it sounds like you really aren't familiar with what technicians actually recommend?

I cannot in good conscience recommend a Radian for the OPs purposes.

Since you stated that you believed the Radian works for all of carseat/ booster age it was not unreasonable of me to believe that you thought the Radian, well, works for all of carseat/booster age. If that's not what you meant, all you needed to do was clarify 

(PSA, since even the size large vest has an 80 lb weight maximum, it may not get you through to seatbelt age either.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EviesMom*
> 
> Apparently you love the scenera. I've never seen one other than in the store, so I don't really know anything about it except that it's cheap.
> 
> Radian works in taxis and all rental cars or relatives cars I've used. Also works on planes. Don't worry about me with "it won't get you to booster age" because I switch to a vest as soon as the kid hits the minimums for it, as do about 20% of the people I know without our own cars in NYC. The rest do backless boosters, which I imagine you hate more. I might point out that I paid for a radian BECAUSE it folds to store. And because it fits into a stroller (without a child in it) to be rolled to the zipcar garage. The issues and the values are really different here than in suburbia.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sceneras are cheap and light, and install without major incompatibilities in most vehicles. None of those apply to Radians. If the OP doesn't think he will ever need a carseat, it's far more cost-effective to spend $40 than $250 on a just-in-case item.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
> 
> Sceneras are cheap and light, and install without major incompatibilities in most vehicles. None of those apply to Radians. If the OP doesn't think he will ever need a carseat, it's far more cost-effective to spend $40 than $250 on a just-in-case item.


Cost-effective, yes. NYC size-apartment-effective, not so. I did say my first vote would be not to get a carseat since their relatives a few blocks away have one, and the OP don't own a car.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> As a technician I 'love' the Scenera because it's inexpensive (great for giveaway programs and families on a budget), relatively easy to use, fits newborns, has a 40 lb rear facing limit, installs well in almost all cars. I also own multiple Radians and I have seen many instances of complete vehicle incompatibility, including those with parents who thought the seat was installed perfectly. Also, with a few rare exceptions, it is incompatible rear facing on airplanes (Great for forward facing though!)
> 
> ...


Well, lucky for me I have small-model kids too. They aren't going to even hit the 65 pound limit on the radian before they hit 8 years old anyway, which is the age in all the surrounding states and it does not appear to be tied to height nor weight (unless your child hits 80 pounds before age 8). Yes, safest if they're still in seats until they're taller and heavier, I know, but that's not the legal requirement.

I only commented at all bc they're asking about a NYC-and--carseats question and it seems that most answers just don't get what that means at all, as it's not the land of 80-pound 6 year olds, needs for super frugal seats, nor friends popping by with cars unexpectedly.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like you're in NYC. As someone that had to call an ambulance for my LO while living here, I can attest that they can care less if your kid is in a car seat or not. They will have you sit in the ambulance with him/her in your arms and rush you off to the ER. I don't know where this is that they try to install car seats in an ambulance. It seems insane to me in a true emergency.

Also, I wanted to point out that although many MDC mamas and papas mean well, a large majority live in rural, suburban, or small cities. Living in NYC is its own beast and comes with its own challenges that only someone living here understands. There is absolutely no reason you need to buy a car seat, especially considering that you are still waiting for your LO to come and people are already talking about 6 year olds and 80 lbs.?


----------



## SeattleRain (Mar 15, 2009)

In an ambulance, the child may not be the one that has the emergency. YOU might have the emergency and be alone with your child. In that case, your child has to be restrained in the ambulance because you might not be able to hold them.

I actually once lived in a 500 square foot apartment with my husband and I know how small that is. I still think you should have a carseat. We buy so much crap for babies, I bet the OP has plenty of other stuff that is not directly related to a baby's safety. Carseats aren't all bulky at all. A Cosco Scenera especially is not bulky. It would fit in a baby's closet, or even in a regular person's closet. Also, many apartment buildings have some kind of storage room where you can store things like carseats or bigger items like bikes. A carseat is an essential item wherever you live. Sure, you could not get one, but you have no way of knowing if a situation may come up where you want to take one. I don't see any reason not to spend the $40 on getting an item that could potentially save your child's life.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeattleRain*
> 
> In an ambulance, the child may not be the one that has the emergency. YOU might have the emergency and be alone with your child. In that case, your child has to be restrained in the ambulance because you might not be able to hold them.


 but then who would be the person to install it if the parent was unable to do so? Further, the ambulances I see have only front seat seating for two with no other seat belt seating suitable for carseats. In a situation that warrents ambulance transportation, an ambulance crew isn't going to fuss around with directions and installation in the front seat of the rig. They will leave the child with a police office and go.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Convertible carseats can be installed on ambulance gurneys with one set of straps through the forward-facing beltpath and one set through the rear-facing beltpath.


----------



## turalis (Jan 9, 2008)

You are getting a car seat, you're just not keeping it in you house. We've done this exact thing for the past three years. My mum lives just a 10 minute walk away (less if we run) and both of our kids' seats are in her car. For our hospital birth (DS1) they needed to see the car seat before they would let us go, but they didn't ask who's car it would be going into. For our homebirth we just made sure the baby's seat was installed incase we had to transfer.

We had one emergency where the nurse on the info line suggested we go to the hospital, when she heard 'our car' and the car seats were 10 mins away she said to call an ambulance - which we did, and it also meant we got seen right as we walked in the door. The tricky part was getting home the next day, but in that case I was so sleep deprived my mum just came to get me. In the case of our emergency it was around 11:00 pm and we didn't want to wake or worry my mum until everything was under control (turned out to be nothing but a really bad cough - but it happened during the N1H1 craziness), but she told me after that the safety and well being of her grandchild meant she wouldn't mind being woken up. And not that we tested it out, but I'm pretty sure my husband would have been back with the car in less time than it took the guys to strap DS1 onto the stretcher with their kid adaptors (lack of a better word).

We just make sure that when she's getting the car serviced the seats stay at our place or hers so they're not stuck in the garage with the car.


----------

